# Pictures in posts



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

wouldn't pictures or even screenshots of places where you are stuck in or even with flash advance help, certainly would help people would it not, what ya think peeps


----------



## fluffykiwi (Oct 28, 2002)

yup it would help.
You can currently upload to many free webspaces that allow remote viewing and use the IMG button above to post em.
A snap shot from VBA is about 15k so you should fit plenty with the smallest provider.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 28, 2002)

exactly!


----------



## neocat (Oct 28, 2002)

Yeah, but why would I want to get the trouble of registering in a free hosting service that probably sucks just to upload 1 or 2, I repeat 1 or 2 pictures??????


----------



## D2_ (Oct 28, 2002)

ur bound to need a free server to upload sooner or later anyways. just register in some dumb free host. it would be convient anyways


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

nah on the forum is best


----------



## D2_ (Oct 28, 2002)

considering it seems an attachment hack isnt going to be added, host is better


----------



## gunner6666 (Oct 29, 2002)

i like tripod my two cents


----------



## DarkKnight (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.freepichosting.com/
It's free, it's remote, and it's unlimited.  Not to mention fairly easy.


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 30, 2002)

Free servers are a real bitch, too many hang-ups and restrictions.  Finally i just spent a few bucks and subscribed to a real one.  Not too many more features, but there is almost no restrictions on it , and no popups / ad-banners.


----------



## D2_ (Oct 30, 2002)

heh, well some of us r literally hobo's , so we cant even spare a few cents


----------



## DarkKnight (Oct 30, 2002)

QUOTE(MasterOfTehRom @ Oct 29 2002 said:


> Free servers are a real bitch, too many hang-ups and restrictions.Â Finally i just spent a few bucks and subscribed to a real one.Â Not too many more features, but there is almost no restrictions on it , and no popups / ad-banners.


that wasnt freeservers, but freepichosting.  It's much better than any actual free web service.  And virtually no restrictions.


----------

